# Pics of Petunia's hairdo



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Petunia just got back from the groomer today.
The groomer said that Petunia is very well behaved and easy to work with. I think she did a very good job. 
How do you think Petunia looks?
Here's some pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to agree. She looks adorable. Great cut! She kept her wonderful eyebrows.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Great cut! That is an adorable face!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love that Petunia definitely still looks like a Havanese! Her long ears, tail and head are just great. Good thing she didn't cut those down too much. Petunia is a pretty girl! How old and how big is she now?


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Marjrc,

Petunia will be 13 months old on Dec. 14th. Her weight is a little under 12 lbs.

Thanks to ALL for the complements I'll pass them on to Petunia.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She looks adorable!!!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

very cute!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She looks great. Groomer did a very nice job.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I love it! Petunia looks beautiful. Your groomer did a nice job
Gina


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She looks adorable! And she looks just like my Dugan! They have the exact same markings and similar face. Wow. She looks great in her new cut!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

How cute is she! Your groomer did a great job. Absolutely adorable.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Yeah!*

She still looks like a havanese! You are so fortunate to find someone who does it so well! And with such a great cutie to work on!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Agree with everyone - she looks adorable!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Absolutely adorable. I love it.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

She looks adorable. Your groomer did a great job.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

She looks really cute!!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

She looks awesome!

I love her head, and I really like her legs/feet. There seems to be a balance between cutting the legs too close and having them look like sticks, and leaving too much on so they don't seem in balance with the rest of the body. I think Petunia's look perfect!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Your groomer did a great job, she looks wonderful!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I heart Petunia!!!!!!!
She looks precious.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Petunia is a pretty girl! Your groomer did a fabulous job!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That groomer is a keeper. I love her cut and she is adorable.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

She is soooooooo cute!!! I love the second picture-that little face is too much!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Beautiful cut; Beautiful Girl!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks beautiful! Good groomer!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi, my name is Abby. I am kinda new here. I think Petunia, looks very adorable.:kiss: Me new hav got a hairdo today too, but he doesn't look as cute as yours. I thought his hair was too short when i saw him. Oh well, at least I can start all over.


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

She looks beautiful great job.... I had my Lizzy clipped down this summer and trying to get her hair to grow long again...she is excellent with the grommer but for me to brush her she is terrible......


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking great


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

I love both the long and short hair for the haves.... the long hair is hard for me to keep up but going to try agin to get Lizzy hair to grow back ...I have not been here for a long time and glad I am back... Love seeing pictures of these beautiful haves....


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

so pretty


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

love the long hair


----------

